# What kind of headphones should I get for gaming and general use ?



## Modinstaller (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello there !

*My 2 year old headset just died*. It was shit. It was a cheap french off-brand gaming headset that I got for 30€, before I acquired a proper appreciation for money and quality.

I have now, though, and I want something durable and good quality that can last me for a decade. I don't want to spend more than 100€ though as I'm also saving for a pc upgrade.

*So I spent the last few hours looking at options*, and I'm leaning towards the HyperX Cloud 2 headset, which I read is the best out of all the gaming headset "shit show". Lowest I found here was 70€.

If I look at separate headphones + mic options, I can see popular options that are sadly rather expensive. Sony MDR 7506/Audio Technica ATH-M40x for 98€, Sennheiser HD 429 for 79€, Monoprice 108323 for 52€. There's also the Superlux hd681 at 20€ which fits into the budget ... but is open (more on this later).

As far as mics go I read that the zalman clip-on mic was shit. The other 2 that stand out are the Antlion ModMic 4 at 47€ and the VModa Boom Mic at 15€.

*Here are a few details on how I plan to use the headphones :*

- Mainly gaming, also watching shows and movies and listening to music. I'm no audiophile, but I still enjoy good audio quality.

- Won't be transporting them often, if ever.

- Comfort is a big factor, for long gaming sessions. I don't have a big head or big ears though.

- I'm reluctant to use open headphones both because I don't want to wake up people sleeping in an adjacent room and because there can be at times a lot of noise that breaks my immersion.

- The mic is an important part because I'm often playing with friends and communicating in online games. I'm also reluctant to use a desk mic because my mechanical keyboard and sometimes noisy background would get picked up and annoy everyone.

- A huge thing that bothered me about my now dead headset was the mic picking up sound from the headphones. I was told that cheap headsets tend to do that. So, I really want to be rid of this problem now.

*I'm looking for opinions before making my choice*. Should I go for the HyperX Cloud 2 or non-gaming headphones with a separate mic ? If the latter, am I losing much by going for closed headphones ? Is the sound coming from open headphones as loud as I think or is it more like mumbling ? Sound isolation here is shit. Finally, any opinion about the 3 mics I wrote about ?

Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks for taking the time to read


----------



## EsaT (Mar 15, 2018)

Modinstaller said:


> - I'm reluctant to use open headphones both because I don't want to wake up people sleeping in an adjacent room and because there can be at times a lot of noise that breaks my immersion.
> 
> Should I go for the HyperX Cloud 2 or non-gaming headphones with a separate mic ? If the latter, am I losing much by going for closed headphones ? Is the sound coming from open headphones as loud as I think or is it more like mumbling ?


If sound leaking from open headphones would bother anyone in adjacent room that only means two things:
A: Your hearing is guaranteed to "retire prematurely".
B: Better hope bird won't accidentally get inside because it could break those walls by flying through them.

Sound leak from open headphones isn't even enough to cause problems with microphone attached to them.
In quiet environment listening at hearing safe volume it would be detectable inside couple meter distance. (in same room)


Closed design is huge challenge even for old audio makers and very few closed headphones can somewhat match just good open headphones.
Good big sound stage open headphones and binaural sound simulation gives besides 360 directionality also good sense of distance.
Sounds will literally feel like genuinely coming from farther away and different distances...
Instead from bucket around your head with some sounds just being more muffled than others.

That below 100€ is just where these traditional audio makers don't really yet have good level full size headphones.
For example AKG K612 (pretty neutral bass) and Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro (fun punchy bass) go little over 100€.

Though from cheaper ones Superlux HD-330 is certainly impressive for its price having compared it to Beyerdynamic DT990 and Sennheiser HD595.
Sound stage is step smaller than in those and feels little more bass emphasized than DT990.
But it's still heavenly compared to "head in bucket under water" of closed bass heavy gaming trinkers.
Ear pads just feel little bit made for Asian measures...

First minute of this is excellent quick test for gaming fitness of headphones with gun shots at different directions and distances.


----------



## Hitman (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello
You should check out the great reviews here on gaming head sets.
I found them very helpful.
I got the steal series artic 7 wireless and I am very happy with them.
All around nice set of head sets.

Ruben


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 19, 2018)

My son had a pair of $355 Sennheisers that broke because they were real comfy and when he got up for a bio or snack, he'd rip them off his head which eventually pulled the cable from the headset.  He grabbed a Logitech G930 cause that was what was available at local store and sent the Senn's out for repair ... but when the Senn's came back, I noticed he was still using the 930s and when I asked why, he said they were better for gaming.  He only uses the Senn's now when lying in bed listening to music.

Right now we have two G933's and two G930s, plus two Senns for music ... most expensive Logitech purchases was $105.  Unfortunately, for reasons I can't quite fathom, Logitech products are extremely expensive in Europe. 

HyperX Cloud Alpha has gotten good reviews s does the Steel 7eries Arctis 7 (and 5 at low cost) ... but again, European pricing, at least outside of UK,  is a bit puzzling.  I'll check with a few folks from across the pond and see what they use.


----------



## Gasaraki (Mar 19, 2018)

"I want something durable and good quality that can last me for a decade. I don't want to spend more than 100€ though..."

Umm, not much choice there...

Corsairs maybe?


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 19, 2018)

I use some "free" earbuds that came in the box of a new cell phone for the sound portion of a game and use some $15 Logitech H110s for the voice portion of a game and that has worked perfectly fine for me. My friends don't have any complaints about my voice quality and I can hear what is going on around me without issue.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 19, 2018)

Love my corsair void headphones.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 19, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Love my corsair void headphones.


i love my Corsair H1500s  refurb too so the price was decent @ $50 CAN


----------



## dyonoctis (Mar 19, 2018)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-sennheiser-pc37x-gaming-headset
19$ above the budget, but i doubt that you'll find better in this price range. (but I forgot that those are open :/)


----------



## SoundsLucid (Mar 27, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> My son had a pair of $355 Sennheisers that broke because they were real comfy and when he got up for a bio or snack, he'd rip them off his head which eventually pulled the cable from the headset.  He grabbed a Logitech G930 cause that was what was available at local store and sent the Senn's out for repair ... but when the Senn's came back, I noticed he was still using the 930s and when I asked why, he said they were better for gaming.  He only uses the Senn's now when lying in bed listening to music.
> 
> Right now we have two G933's and two G930s, plus two Senns for music ... most expensive Logitech purchases was $105.  Unfortunately, for reasons I can't quite fathom, Logitech products are extremely expensive in Europe.
> 
> HyperX Cloud Alpha has gotten good reviews s does the Steel 7eries Arctis 7 (and 5 at low cost) ... but again, European pricing, at least outside of UK,  is a bit puzzling.  I'll check with a few folks from across the pond and see what they use.



EU VAT (+23%) + shipping has to be taken into account


----------



## Vario (Mar 27, 2018)

I like my Audio Technica ATH M50X. I changed the pads to Auray sheepskin leather pads (the pads were intended for a Sennheiser HD280 but they fit perfectly on the ATH M50X).  I use it with a Mod Mic and a SYBA SD-CM-UAUD as the mic input, because it allows for a louder volume due to higher preamp signal voltage.  Extremely comfortable.  The one thing I dislike is the mod mic cord was sold with it tightly coiled up and even a year later the cord is still kinked and makes for a wire mess that I have to straighten every couple days.  I've had the ATH-M50X about 2 years.  I don't know how durable it is as I baby it but I use it just about every day a few hours straight.  It is very comfortable for me so it is easy to leave on.  The hinge mechanism seems a little delicate to me.  The mod mic sounds good if you use it with a USB product like that SD-CM-UAUD which is about $7.  Without it, it can be too quiet.  With it, a lot of people have actually complimented my voice quality in game.  With headphones, they will basically wear out after a few years if you use it.  I wouldn't spend more than $150 on a pair with that in mind.  I have owned Sennheiser HD570, HD280, Momentum On Ear,  and now this ATH-M50X.  I like the M50X the best and it has lasted longer as well.  I have had cables and jacks fail on the Sennheisers very quickly and they were very uncomfortable by comparison.  The most durable pair of headphones I have ever owned was a Microsoft Life Chat LX3000 that lasted for 4 years without any problems, but not very comfortable though.

Whatever you do don't buy anything with a coiled cord.  On HD280 Pros they are known to fail very quick. I owned a bunch of HD280 at one point and about half had failed coily cords. I think this is common with this type of cord.


----------



## SoundsLucid (Mar 27, 2018)

i just bought a pair of Lucid Sound LS40 - the sound is superb and Wireless, with dongle.
Im hearing a lot of new things over my old Plantronix gaming headset. €200~ LS40

Dont know if I would recommend them (less than a week old) , build quality is ok  (buttons feel cheap, hold for one and hold for off, gets annoying would rather analogue On/Off) but software isnt fleshed out (doesnt remember settings, you need Dolby Digital Live soundcard on SPDIF for 7.1 - used the hacked realtek driver on this forum to enable it on the cheapo realtek, livesaver! ).

So, maybe there is a better set with the same sound quality.
Also , Use amazon, you can order say 3-4 and try them out, then Amazon will take them back if you dont like.

- I have no affiliation to lucidsound , just couldnt think of a decent name


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 28, 2018)

My Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80s are good with music, movies, and gaming. Very comfy I can wear em all day. I got mine paired with a Fiio E7K DAC and it's quite nice. 

Just get something like a mod mic and attatch it to the 'phones and there - mic issue covered.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 28, 2018)

You may want to head to Head-Fi, their users have reviewed a lot of headsets across all budget levels.


----------



## las (Mar 28, 2018)

For good overall sound, generally stay away from gaming headsets.

Good sound card or DAC + Headphones = Win

Don't get fooled by surround sound gaming headsets.


----------



## mnocito79 (Jan 27, 2020)

People seem to hate on gaming headsets but I love mine. Steel Series on Amazon runs 40 -90 bucks and they sound great. The ones I got have noise cancellation too which is awesome. Here's the one I picked up https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...79-20&linkId=90a36b229b3b71d0d605f4c885bb2713 on Amazon.


----------

